# beim download popup öffnen?



## piti66 (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe folgendes vor.

Ich möchte bei einem Download von meiner Seite gleichzeitig ein Popup öffnen, um meine Ausgaben zu decken!

Ich habe einen Download Tracker, um die Downloads zu starten. 

Folgender Code ruft den die Count.php(Download Tracker) auf die dann die id raussucht. 
In den Code müßte dann der Code des Popups. Am besten wäre es natürlich, wenn ich dass einmalig nur in der count.php(siehe unten) ändern könnte!

<a href="../../count.php?id=ex1" >
<img src="bilder/mail.gif" border="0" alt="Zum anschauen auf öffnen und zum downloaden auf speichern!">
</a>

Folgenden Code muss ich gleichzeitig öffnen (popupcode):

<script language="Javascript" src="http://www.popdowncash.de/p_script.php?22" type="text/javascript"></script>

Count.php:

<?PHP
$email="deine_email";//bitte hier deine email angeben
$domain = ""; //optional deine domain angeben: muss nicht angegeben werden, taucht im "VON" der email auf!
$dauer = 0;//Dauer der Reloadsperre in Minuten
$dl_to_mail = 1; //Anzahl an DL´s, nach denen eine email geschickt werden soll

$ipdatei = "data/ip.txt";
if (!file_exists($ipdatei))
 {
 $fd=fopen($ipdatei,"w+");
 fclose($fd);
}
$file = file("data/links.txt");
foreach($file as $line)
 {
     list($id,$url) = explode("|",$line);
     $down[$id] = $url;
 }
if(empty($_GET['id']))
 {
     echo "Insert ID!";
 }
else
 {
     if(empty($down[$_GET['id']]))
  {
         echo "This ID is not used";
      }
 else
  {
  $ip = $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR']; //IP abfragen
  if (($ip == "127.0.0.1") && ($_SERVER['HTTP_X_FORWARDED_FOR'] != ""))
       {
       $ip = $_SERVER['HTTP_X_FORWARDED_FOR'];
       }
  $url = $down[$_GET['id']];//downloadurl wird zugewiesen
  $exists = FALSE;//Marker wird gesetzt
  $timestamp = time();//unixtime f&uuml;r IP-Sperre wird ermittelt
  $file = file($ipdatei);
  $ipdatei = fopen($ipdatei,"w+");
  foreach ($file as $line)
   {
   $exp_line = explode("|", $line);
          if (($exp_line[0] == $ip) && ($exp_line[1] == $_GET['id'])) //wenn die Zeile der Schleife die IP beinhaltet
           {
           $exists = TRUE; //hier wird der marker auf true gesetzt, da die IP schon vorkommt
           if(($exp_line[2]+ 60*$dauer) < $timestamp) // IP ist nicht mehr gesperrt
            {
            fputs($ipdatei, "$exp_line[0]|$exp_line[1]|$timestamp\n"); //neue Daten f&uuml;r diese IP werden geschrieben...
            counten($url);//Funktion counten wird aufgerufen und die Downloadurl mitgeliefert
            }
           else //IP ist noch gesperrt
            {
            fputs($ipdatei, "$line");
            echo "<center><font color = \"red\"><b>Du hast gerade eben das file schon gezogen und bist vorerst f&uuml;r $dauer min gesperrt</b></font></center>";
            }
           }
          else //wenn die Zeile der Schleife die IP nicht beinhaltet...
           {
           if(($exp_line[2]+ 60*$dauer) > $timestamp) //und noch eine Sperre f&uuml;r diese Zeile existiert...
            {
            fputs($ipdatei, "$line"); //wird sie nochmal gleich reingeschrieben, ansonsten wird sie gel&ouml;scht!
            }
           }
          }
  if ($exists == FALSE) //hier wird der oben gesetzte Marker abgefragt, wenn er nicht auf TRUE ist, ist die IP neu und wird eingef&uuml;gt
          {
          $id = $_GET['id'];
          fputs($ipdatei, "$ip|$id|$timestamp\n"); //neue Zeile f&uuml;r neue IP wird geschrieben
          counten($url);//Funktion counten wird aufgerufen und die Downloadurl mitgeliefert
          }
  fclose($ipdatei);
  }
 }
function counten($url)
{
global $email, $dl_to_mail,$domain;
Header("Location: ".$url);
header("Expires: Mon, 10 Jan 1970 01:01:01 GMT");
header("Last-Modified: " . gmdate("D, d M Y H:i:s") . " GMT");
header("Cache-Control: no-store, no-cache, must-revalidate");
header("Pragma: no-cache");
$id=$_GET['id'];//eintrag in counter.txt wird vorbereitet
$date = date("d.m.y");
$time = date("H:i");
$countfile="data/counter.txt";
$treffer=FALSE;
$file = file($countfile);
$fd=fopen($countfile,"w+");
foreach ($file as $line) {
 $exp_line = explode("|", $line);
        if ($exp_line[0] == $id) {
         $count=$exp_line[1];
         $count++;
         $new_line = "$id|$count|$date|$time\n";
               fputs($fd, $new_line);//update alter Eintrag
        }
        else {
         fputs($fd, $line);//update neuer Eintrag
        }
}
fclose($fd);
//folgendes nur, wenn du erst nach einigen DLs eine mail haben willst!
if ($dl_to_mail > 1)
 {
 $maildat = "data/countmail.txt";
 $maildattemp = fopen($maildat, "a+");
     fwrite($maildattemp, "$id|$date|$time\n");
     fclose($maildattemp);
     $inhalt = file($maildat,"r");
        $anzahl = count($inhalt);
        fclose($inhalt);
 if ($anzahl >= $dl_to_mail)
  {
  $maildat = "data/countmail.txt";//hier wird die Datei countmail.txt eingelesen, um die zur email hinzuzuf&uuml;gen
  $maildat=file($maildat);
  foreach ($maildat as $zeile)
     {
    $listlines .= $zeile;
     }
  $header.="From: \"Download-Counter\" $domain\n";
  $header.="MIME-Version: 1.0\n";
  $header.="Content-Type: text/plain;\n";
  $header.="X-Mailer: PHP/".phpversion();
  mail("$email", "Downloadcounter", "$date - $time Uhr\n\n Hinweis vom dlcounter-ROBOT: Es wurden seit der letzten Benachrichtigung weitere $dl_to_mail Downloads gezogen\n\nDiese gliedern sich zeitlich wie folgt:\n$listlines","$header");
  $maildat = "data/countmail.txt";
  $maildattemp=fopen($maildat,"w+");//hier wird die maildat wieder gel&ouml;scht!
  fputs($maildattemp,"");
  fclose($maildattemp);
  }
 }
//folgendes, wenn du bei jedem DL eine Nachricht haben willst!
else
{
$header.="From: \"Download-Counter\" $domain\n";
$header.="MIME-Version: 1.0\n";
$header.="Content-Type: text/plain;\n";
$header.="X-Mailer: PHP/".phpversion();
mail("$email", "Downloadcounter", "Neuer Download\n\nZeit: $date - $time Uhr\nder Download mit der ID $id wurde runtergeladen","$header");
}
}
?>

Wer kann mir helfen?

Mfg


----------



## Gumbo (7. Februar 2005)

Du darfst gerne das alte Thema weiterführen.


----------



## piti66 (7. Februar 2005)

*Neues Thema!*

Habe es aufgemacht, weil ich einige Änderungen habe!

Mfg

Bitte um Lösungen


----------

